# AudioQ SDC2.5 vs RE Audio SE



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

Are these subwoofers comparable? AudioQ is cheaper, has 2.5" coils, 600rms. The Re Audio has 3" Coils, 600rms and ~$50 more. 

Which one of these subwoofers would produce more output on 900rms and which one would sound better doing it?


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

Both woofers would be pushed really hard by the 900w, I wouldn't suggest going over 750 on the se. The aq we ran 900w to one and it took it okay, just couldn't beat on it all day.

Both are good choices.


----------



## loud-n-low (Jan 18, 2009)

in my opinion, the RE SE would sound better and hit lower, but the AQ would be louder..all dependant on the box of course


----------

